

Russian startup Dream Industries is raided on by its investors - andreypopp
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/12/19/russian-startup-dream-industries-claims-to-be-raided-on-by-its-investors/

======
andreypopp
I work for this company — there's a story by my colleague on what's happened
at the start of the raid — <http://pastebin.com/1vN55grv>

------
Vlad1045
<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4reNDsv0pA>

